# Jackson County Public Land



## iceman1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hey all,

Looking for some help. Does anyone know of some good public land for rabbits in Jackson County? I dont have dogs and Im just looking for a place to jump on some brush piles hoping to see a rabbit or two. 

Any advice is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## hunt city bucks (Oct 13, 2010)

Public land generally gets pounded. At least thats been my experience. I'd try knocking on a few farmers doors first. I've had much better luck asking permission to hunt rabbits than I have deer.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

http://www.michigandnr.com/publications/pdfs/huntingwildlifehabitat/sga/Sharonville_SGA_map.pdf

http://www.michigandnr.com/parksandtrails/Details.aspx?type=SPRK&id=506#map-tab

Good luck!


----------

